# Hydraulic control valve question



## jamesc (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone.

I have a Bolens Husky Hydrostatic 1256. I had to replace one of the hydraulic lines for the lift cylinder. Unfortunately, while waiting for the hose to arrive, I lost the picture I took of the hose connections at the control valve. I feel I have the two hoses for the lift cylinder in the correct locations, but I'm not sure about the hose from the hydrostatic and the hose to the filter. Just to be on the safe side, can someone please confirm for me the location for all four hoses to the control valve?

Thanks much!
James

Bolens Husky Hydrostatic 1256-02
42" Mower Attachment (18423)
Snow Thrower Attachment (18538)
33" Tiller Attachment (18618)


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

See if this helps at all.........




http://samsbolens.com/files/1256_Owners_Operators_Manual.pdf


----------



## jamesc (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the input, unsquidly. Unfortunately, the document doesn't provide the exact orientation of the hoses to the control valve.


----------

